# Seeking advice



## Liszy33 (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to ask if anyone can give me an advice about seeking for financial support. 

I have 13years old daughter with my ex boyfriend. We are not married but my daughter is using his surname. She was born when he is still PH citizen. 

He never support my daughter financialy even if I keep on demanding for monthly support. Only give once a year or never with small amount. 

He now lives in UK and holding british citizenship. 

My daughter is in highschool now and not long and will be in college. I want to seek a legal advice on how can we get him support my daughter monthly unil she finish school. 

If anyone can give an advice, will appreciate a lot. 

Thanks


----------



## lawyerly (Jan 17, 2019)

Where is he right now?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Unless you are both in the UK I don't rate your chances.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It appears Lizzy you are in the UK and so maybe you should contact your government there at the nearest Philippine Consulate or Embassy for advice here's a link.
The Official Website of the Philippine Embassy in London, United Kingdom


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I think your main problems are you never married your daughters father, and your daughter was born in the Philippines ? Is this correct ? Is the ex boyfriend the registered father ? And your daughters surname is the same as his and registered as so ? If yes you could could possibly get help if he is a British Citizen and working and has a National insurance number. But its only a chance


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks like the father is Pinoy and daughter is using his last name so contact these agencies
PAO (Public Attorney's Office), the DOJ (Department of Justice) as well as from DSWD (Department of Social Welfare and Development) 
It's a violation of the Violence Against Women and Children Act to not support children.
If he stays in the UK might be hard to make him pay. But maybe the DSWD can tell immigration to grab him at the airport If he ever comes back from the UK.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

It has a little chance for you to have financial support for your daughter since as you have stated you are not Married. Even though she used his father surname you don't have papers to show and it just your boyfriend. I don't want you to have false hope. But still, try to seek help in the government agencies and there are a lot of scholarships where you can enroll your daughter for educational assistance.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx said:


> It has a little chance for you to have financial support for your daughter since as you have stated you are not Married. Even though she used his father surname you don't have papers to show and it just your boyfriend. I don't want you to have false hope. But still, try to seek help in the government agencies and there are a lot of scholarships where you can enroll your daughter for educational assistance.


Maybe father's id along with the mother's are on daughter's birth certificate.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Maybe father's id along with the mother's are on daughter's birth certificate.


Let's hope that it was stated on her daughter's certificate.


----------



## lawyerly (Jan 17, 2019)

Liszy33 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just wanted to ask if anyone can give me an advice about seeking for financial support.
> 
> ...


You can file a case for violation of Republic Act. No. 9262 or Violence Against Women and Children. This is notwithstanding the fact that you and the father were never married. You can invoke economic abuse as a ground for non-support as he is under obligation to support his child whether legitimate or illegitimate under the Family Code.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

lawyerly said:


> You can file a case for violation of Republic Act. No. 9262 or Violence Against Women and Children. This is notwithstanding the fact that you and the father were never married. You can invoke economic abuse as a ground for non-support as he is under obligation to support his child whether legitimate or illegitimate under the Family Code.


Would this violation (of Philippines law) be enforceable in the UK? It would be 1 thing to have the court to rule in your favor as the plaintiff and another for this to be enforced in a different sovereign nation.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

He still owes child support. I have no respect for men that don't support their children. File a case in the UK.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Would this violation (of Philippines law) be enforceable in the UK? It would be 1 thing to have the court to rule in your favor as the plaintiff and another for this to be enforced in a different sovereign nation.


Most countries have laws about enforcing foreign child care obligations. Not sure of the procedure for the UK but I did read about it being in effect in Canada a few years ago. As I recall the custodial parent had the option of having the foreign ruling enforced or a new amount calculated under Canadian rules. The Canadian courts would not even look at overturning a custodial order of a foreign court.

The OP should get good legal advice and not take the word of random internet strangers.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Most countries have laws about enforcing foreign child care obligations. Not sure of the procedure for the UK but I did read about it being in effect in Canada a few years ago. As I recall the custodial parent had the option of having the foreign ruling enforced or a new amount calculated under Canadian rules. The Canadian courts would not even look at overturning a custodial order of a foreign court.
> 
> The OP should get good legal advice and not take the word of random internet strangers.


The problem is "service of notice."


----------



## lawyerly (Jan 17, 2019)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Would this violation (of Philippines law) be enforceable in the UK? It would be 1 thing to have the court to rule in your favor as the plaintiff and another for this to be enforced in a different sovereign nation.


In the Philippines, we have a mechanism for the enforcement of foreign judgment. I am not familiar with UK laws but I'm sure there is. 

The best that you can do, however, after you filed a case and secure a warrant for his arrest is to submit a petition for before the Department of Justice that he may be out on Watchlist so that he may be made aware of the pendency of criminal case against him once he enters Philippine jurisdiction and pass thru the Immigration. Hope this would help.


----------



## lawyerly (Jan 17, 2019)

Rebaqshratz said:


> The problem is "service of notice."


For personal actions, like a civil suit case for support (if she opts to file a civil case not a criminal case), service of summons could be made thru publication and once the process is completed in accordance with the Rules, the defendant is deemed by the court to have been served. There is no need to personally locate the father and serve him the notice.


----------

